# The new 2015 Obsession Delta Six!



## Cole Henry (Nov 28, 2014)

Being that I am a short draw at 27.5 this bow definitely has my attention! Good specs for anyone out there with a short draw length that likes a compact bow size. It also looks to have a pretty long riser length so it might hold on target better than most short axle to axle bows. Lets see what the new Fusion 6 & 7 look like released on December 8th, these will probably be more popular.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 28, 2014)

To keep on topic, the Delta 6 draws smoother than a Sniper GT.  It's also about 12 fps faster.


----------



## Soybean (Nov 29, 2014)

can somebody explain the perfex DS?  ive never been a fan of the slotted draw stop design.


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 29, 2014)

Price?


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 29, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Price?



$999 for the draw specific line of bows, $899 for the others and $1499 for the shoot thru.  The DS cams are 7075 alloy so that's the increase in price.  The module bows are the same price as last year.



Soybean said:


> can somebody explain the perfex DS?  ive never been a fan of the slotted draw stop design.



Cam stop on the "module" side.  Adjustable type stop that allows for more tuning than previous models.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 30, 2014)

What are the advantages of the 7075 alloy?


----------



## Smackem (Nov 30, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> What are the advantages of the 7075 alloy?



It's just a different grade of aircraft aluminum. I've dealt with it a lot in my days of CNC machining and tool & die work. 

That said, I can't think of any logical reason to use it over 6061, absolutely none at all. 7075 is a bit stronger, but 6061 will still handle the job.


----------



## Smackem (Nov 30, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> The DS cams are 7075 alloy so that's the increase in price.



If they have to increase the price that much to make up the difference on that little bit of aluminum, then 1 of 2 things is going on....

1- they are buying their metal from the WRONG place

OR

2- kool-aid (ala Mathews)


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 30, 2014)

$999 does seem a little pricey.. I guess they all are these days


----------



## Smackem (Nov 30, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> $999 does seem a little pricey.. I guess they all are these days



yes, considering it only takes about $50 worth of aluminum to make one.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 30, 2014)

The 7075 is stronger we made the cam bigger and lighter the Fusion cam is about 10 fps on average faster. As for as cost the cams do cost more for metal  no a lot but more. The patents that were filed and engineering cost  a lot more . Most our new bows did not go up in cost. Obsession stayed on top with most national reviews and in the top three in some cases. All bow companies spend a small fortune for design engineering , patents , Lic. Agreements and machining let alone the overhead . You can only imagine the insurance cost as companies grow. These statements are for all companies that are chasing for the top spot.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 30, 2014)

What makes one of the newer bows better than the evolution which is an awesome bow besides the stronger metal?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 30, 2014)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> What makes one of the newer bows better than the evolution which is an awesome bow besides the stronger metal?



7075 has a higher sheer rating than 6065 and it allows the cams to be a lighter weight as less material is needed to strengthen the cam.  Less mass weight means faster cam revolution and the draw specific lengths allows for more efficient cams through out the entire range of draw lengths.  As for the differences between the 2015 bows and the 2014 Obsessions, you'll need to shoot them and see for yourself.  The Evolution is one smooth shooter as is the Fusion 6.  Some may say the Fusion 6 is smoother than the Evolution, but that depends on the shooter.   One thing is certain, it is faster, noticeably faster.  And I'm not talking about recoil.  It may be more dead than the Evolution.  I can blabber on and on about how good this is or how good that is, just shoot them and see for yourself.  They may not be your cup of tea, but they also may be the best bow you have ever shot.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Me personally. I can't see paying that kind of money for a new bow. Yes, I want one but $1400. Holy smacks thats a lot of dollars. Now, i do however understand the rising cost of doing business. Insurance cost are high I'd imagine. I've followed Obsession for years. One day I'll have me one. (maybe lol)


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 4, 2014)

Robbie101 said:


> Me personally. I can't see paying that kind of money for a new bow. Yes, I want one but $1400. Holy smacks thats a lot of dollars. Now, i do however understand the rising cost of doing business. Insurance cost are high I'd imagine. I've followed Obsession for years. One day I'll have me one. (maybe lol)



1499 is for the shoot thru riser design.  Not many on here will have an interest in that bow, but some will.  It's right in line with what the other bow companies charge for their tournament bows.  

Only way I can afford it is to sell and upgrade.  On average it cost me about $200 -$250 a year to have a new bow.  I can live with that.  Kinda like leasing a car...


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice looking bow.  Hope it goes over well.


----------

